# Fox to reboot X-Men movie franchise



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 14, 2016)

Fox eying X-Men Reboot as Bryan Singer departs.

Fox is in a weird situation right now. In addition to Singer leaving, Hugh Jackman is giving his last hurrah as Wolverine, the latter films are declining in box office performance, and even Deadpool (their most successful movie) is currently on the rocks with the development for the 2 sequels (they've already announced Deadpool 3). It's looking like the same situation Sony had with Spiderman 3, subsequently forcing them to rush that awful Amazing Spiderman reboot. 

It's weird because the mass success of Deadpool is what makes the franchise still commercially viable for Fox to keep, thus keeping Marvel/Disney at bay from getting their toys back. They've also got the rights to Fantastic Four, that's also in limbo right now. 

I can't help but be curious to whatever action Fox will make, because as a franchise, 16 years on and it hasn't budged an inch. Well, I guess you can count it rebooting itself with First Class/Days Of Future Past, in which case, it's a bloody mess.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Nov 14, 2016)

I started reading X-Men when I was 12...26 years ago, I purchased import versions of the comics back then and read them in English (that's how I learnt/imprived English actually).
At the time Claremont was at the helm...a hell of a writer, I stopped reading a couple of years after Claremont left, because the product wasn't on par with Chris' writing.

What I must say...X-Men the movies have been a violence to the source material.
Bad violence...but for me Superheroes work on paper and not on big screen.
Rebooting it for the next time will be beating a dead horse, not commercially, but ethically


----------



## Demiurge (Nov 14, 2016)

It wouldn't be the X-Men franchise if they didn't somehow screw themselves with continuity, so it was bound to happen.

The tricky thing is that while the cast of "current-day" characters are aging-out of their roles, it's not clear how much correction can be done given Xavier & Magneto's backstory. Magneto was a Holocaust survivor and he and Xavier were friends when younger, so that's going to invariably require both to be elderly men in 2017 and on unless those things are changed.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 14, 2016)

Demiurge said:


> It wouldn't be the X-Men franchise if they didn't somehow screw themselves with continuity, so it was bound to happen.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 14, 2016)

If they just stop trying to A) use the obvious mutants over and over again with new cast members B) do smaller scale movies (Deadpool was a good example of a way to properly use them) they'll be much better off. They shouldn't be trying to do more stuff like Apocalypse, IMO. Even another like the second or third movie is too much at this point. Two studios doing movies where every film has an apocalyptic scenario, twenty characters, and ten tons of CGI explosions are enough. The X-Men lend themselves to smaller, more character-driven stuff. The Wolverine was one of the best of those movies (well, until the last act when it turned into CGI robot and CGI lizard lady punchfest). The first X-Men movie even mostly focused on a handful of characters and a comparably low-key villainous plot.

I agree that they need to stop doing Professor X and Magneto, at the very least. Unless they go back and do another movie like First Class and stick with it instead of jumping ahead a decade every movie and making each one progressively more bloated and unable to give any characters proper development/screentime.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Nov 14, 2016)

Honestly the only films I'm excited for are the Deadpool ones, just due to the character being one of my all time favorites (I've been reading deadpool comics for close to 20 years). I'm glad they'll touch on X-force in Deadpool 3 since there's a good amount of material to use there. 
I have to say though, Apocalypse was garbage compared to First Class or X1/X2 imo. It was about on par with X3. I really hated how they wasted Angel (again), Psylocke, and Storm. Olivia Munn was a terrible choice for Psylocke if they ever want to make her more than a side character.


----------



## bostjan (Nov 14, 2016)

As an avid Marvel fan since I was 12 years old, I loved the idea of superhero movies with my favourite characters, but this has gone beyond the point of diminishing returns.

I'm still relatively excited about the Infinity Gauntlet/Wars whatever story line, since it's a good plot. Rebooting a superhero franchise (Fantastic 4, Spiderman, X-Men, I don't care which, have your pick) without something novel in the plot to justify it is just a money-grab, and that's what superhero films are seemingly becoming.

When people buzz about super hero movies, it's all about which characters and actors are in the film, but I would like a good superhero film where the plot is something people will talk about.

I thought Captain America 2 was a good example of how a plot can be used in a superhero movie.

On the other hand, Captain America makes it a bit easier, since he's essentially a regular guy, just with his volume set to eleven. Any superheros with power X have to have a scene where they set power X to 11, in order to defeat the big bad guy, and it's uncharted territory, yet it ends up saving the day, despite the potentially dire consequences (Ant Man shrinking to subatomic level, Dr. Strange messing with time, Jean Gray going Dark Phoenix, etc. etc. etc.), insert the origin story of the character being a loser in High School and misunderstood by his or her peers, underestimated by the masses, etc., and you have your mad libs superhero movie plot.

It's not really the norm, yet, but I see it quickly happening now, it's like everyone is trying to reshape the plot line of Star Wars into a catch-all sci-fi plot.


----------



## wankerness (Nov 14, 2016)

I think the Marvel movies succeed more on the basis of likable, well-drawn characters than any particularly good plots. Some of the plots are fine, but mostly they're just sort of an excuse to have the great characters do something, and they're the least-memorable part of the movies.

The X-men movies are sorta similar. I mean, almost everyone LOVES some of the characters (Magneto/Professor X in both versions, some people like Jean Grey in the first two, and Wolverine in particular), but for the most part I see people take a dump on the plots. I personally like the plots in First Class, DOFP and X1, but yeah. They cram too many characters in there.

The Marvel movies are less interesting and I don't like that they mostly have macguffins for villains.


----------



## lewis (Dec 21, 2016)

Im going to be brutally honest here

but as soon as the MCU kicked off, and the big big bucks were rolling in and it all really really came to a head with the Avengers 1 etc.
At that point, these stupid studios that havent got a clue, should of been desperately climbing over the dung pile that was their own previous efforts, to get an arrangement in place with Disney/Marvel, to allow all their characters, to be involved.

Sony finally did it with Spiderman and really that took 2 movies too long (the Amazing spiderman movies with Garfield).

This has bugged me for the longest time. Deadpool was a very solid movie and I love Reynolds, but that alone isnt enough to save Fox from what has been an utterly shambolic and somewhat down right disgustingly pathetic, portrayal of the characters they have at their disposal.

We havent even seen any of their characters in the comic costumes yet FFS....nearly what 30 years on?. MCU started and instantly nailed it in this regard at least.

I hate Fox. They ruined the time we had with Jackman as wolverine and now when they maybe FINALLY realise they suck camel nuts, and need to partner up ala Sony. Everyone will be recast and it feels more stale at this point to me, than even Spiderman did. (my favourite Hero) .

The MCU should include the Xmen and characters like Silver surfer, Doom etc. But instead we get shocking woeful movie after woeful movie?. Their own timeline is a confusing mess thats border line parody and nothing has been handled with professionalism. At this point too even IF they wised up and got a deal sorted with Marvel....how do they write mutants in to the MCU THIS late after everything we have seen so far with all the avengers in their solo and team up movies?.


----------



## wankerness (Dec 21, 2016)

On the bright side, the new Logan movie is supposed to be really good (and really gory) based on the first 40 minutes that were screened. It wasn't just fanboys like those early "fan" reviews of Batman V Superman, some of them were on actual review sites.

http://birthmoviesdeath.com/2016/12/11/bnat-we-saw-the-first-forty-minutes-of-logan

This site, for example, wrote some absolutely scathing pieces about X-Men, with other articles frequently talking about how only First Class is any good, about how X2 is one of the most overrated comic book movies ever and is actually quite bad, etc.


----------

